# Colorado ends practice of killing elk, deer to contain CWD



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Colorado ends practice of killing elk, deer to contain CWD

DENVER (AP) - Officials acknowledge that killing deer and elk to contain the spread of chronic wasting disease hasn't worked, leading the Colorado Division of Wildlife to give up the oft criticized practice started in 2001 during the height of fears the disease would damage the state's hunting industry.

http://www.helenair.com/articles/2006/03/30/montana/000cwd.txt


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.duluthsuperior.com/mld/duluthsuperior/news/politics/14271659.htm?template=...
Madison, Wis. - Lawmakers order audit, question current techniques


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

A friend of mine was involved in those slaughters. He was asked to volunteer as a shooter from the ground. He said it was the most difficult thing he has ever experienced. Thousands upon thousands of elk and mule deer herded by helicopter as they shot at them from the air with buckshot and people on the ground took care of them with govt. 308's. He shot out a barrel on one and had to constantly change rifles due to barrel heat.

Now this guy is as hard core a sportsman as I've ever seen. Was the President of Colorado traditional bowhunters. Held the P&Y non typical world record mule deer for 6 years. Guides for lions, sheep, and elk. And has been on numerous televised extreme traditional bowhunts. After the experience above he said he seriously considered giving up hunting all together. Although I'm sure the DOW had good intentions, I'm glad this practice has gone by the way side.


----------

